# Major Castle Must VIEW PICS!!!!



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
I was traveling into IL and I saw this many years ago and this is what it looked like last weekend and it looks bigger and almost done. I heard it was a persons house then sold as Bed & Breakfast but it was not open and no trespassing signs were up.

This would be a SWEET HH




























WOW is all I can say
-PB


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Somebody couldn't make their balloon payment.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

How cool is that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Wow" was the first word that came into my head as well.

I wonder if it comes complete with bats in the attic and ghosts in the hallways?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well.....looks like I found my Bed and Breakfast! AND, it looks like there will be enough room for one hell of a party outside! I wonder if that lottery ticket last night was a winner. If so, I'll make them an offer they just can't refuse!

True, we wanted to head south, where it's warmer, but I'm sure there are enough fire places in here to keep it nice and cozy through those long cold winters!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is awesome, just let me hit that damn lotto and it will be mine.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dayum, that is sweet. Not many new castles get built nowadays... good to see someone's keeping the dream alive. Now... hope they didn't skimp on the dungeon... castle's gotta have a dungeon...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, that is awesome. I don't envy the person who has to wash all those windows


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm guessing that if you could afford to buy this house, you could afford to hire someone to do the windows!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks cool. Where in IL ?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scareme said:


> That looks cool. Where in IL ?


"RavenStone Castle stands majestically on a hillside ½ mile south of Route 14 on Route 23 in Harvard, Illinois."

RavenStone Castle link


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Well guys...you found my place...ha..ha..


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It would make a great haunted house, especially on a dark stormy night


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

see the shed off to the right....I built that.....its where my mower is


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Beat ya'll to it, I'll be movin in next week, just need to come up with the down payment, couple hundred grand's no problem, it's chump change really....


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yikes!! Someone sure carved up a lot of blue styrofoma sheets - What!? you mean a home haunter didn't do this?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to work at Motorola in Harvard. I never saw it. But if I did I could have the kids think it is medevil times.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is just to big for me. I would have to live with to many people. I would feel like I was at the Y.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

I'd kill for a tour!


----------

